# Our New Outback (31-rqs)



## colsonc (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello ALL!

We purchased a new 31 RQS Outback on October 3rd and we are trully pleased. At the begining of the year we purchased a used Rockford Roo to decide if we were going to enjoy camping. We camped for about 7 weekends and decided we loved camping. We had our eyes on the 31RQS before we ever bought the Rockford. We stopped by the local dealer at least 10 times throughout the year to just drool over our "dream" camper.

We put an order in for a new unit the 3rd week in September. Our unit left the factory on the 28th and we had it on the 3rd. We have camped every weekend since except for our anniversary weekend (even then, my wife wanted to cancel our trip to San Antonio and go camping). We have spent 10 great nights in our new camper and we can't wait for the next trip.

We are packing up tonight and headed out for Halloween weekend. I just wanted to thank all of you for your input on this forum. I look forward to spending lots of week nights browsing the forum.

I will post pictures next week.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, colsonc!*








And congratulations on the new 31! That is a beautiful trailer!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, colsonc! You're gonna love that camper even more the more you camp in it. It's one heck of a trailer.

Enjoy.

And welcome to Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and congradulations
















We are also looking forward to you joining in the fun and becoming friends.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome!!!

Glad to hear that you are enjoying the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome, Colson Family. You're gonna love it!

Wendy


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats - we had a popup for 3 years before deciding to upgrade and then we got our 26rks in May and now have upgraded to the 30rls this past week. We are very happy with the Outback and this forum is great (they make it so informational and helpful for us newbies). Enjoy!!!
Pattie


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome colsonc








congrats on the new 31 RQS
The more ya camp the more ya get hooked.

Angelo


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the forum.

Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another flagship joins the fleet! congratulations! you made an excellent choice! Welcome to Outbackers!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the family!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and Welcome !


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!! Now go sign up for some rallies!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!! That is one SWEET trailer! Please post some pics from your next trip.


----------

